# Cultural Differences



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

Cultural Differences
It never ceased to get my attention when I observed the many cultural differences between Americans and New Zealanders. It's not that one is right and the other wrong, just different. The use of a knife & fork for example. We Yanks stab our food with a fork and will cut meat and veggies with a fork instead of a knife. I accidentally step on some ones foot and have them apologise to me. "SORRY"they say. No verbal acknowledgement of who won or lost a sports match be it golf, bowls, tennis etc. as well as the extremely quiet tone during these matches. No yelling or shouting, no high fives. We Yanks are a boisterous people after all.
I deliberately wore a pair of bright red trousers to play Bowls. (I don't have the traditional whites). I don't mind being the TALL POPPY, after all I am 6' 4". I realize of course that I am allowed a bit of slack due to the fact that my wife was a Kiwi and I am American.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

Lon said:


> Cultural Differences
> It never ceased to get my attention when I observed the many cultural differences between Americans and New Zealanders. It's not that one is right and the other wrong, just different. The use of a knife & fork for example. We Yanks stab our food with a fork and will cut meat and veggies with a fork instead of a knife. I accidentally step on some ones foot and have them apologise to me. "SORRY"they say. No verbal acknowledgement of who won or lost a sports match be it golf, bowls, tennis etc. as well as the extremely quiet tone during these matches. No yelling or shouting, no high fives. We Yanks are a boisterous people after all.
> I deliberately wore a pair of bright red trousers to play Bowls. (I don't have the traditional whites). I don't mind being the TALL POPPY, after all I am 6' 4". I realize of course that I am allowed a bit of slack due to the fact that my wife was a Kiwi and I am American.



Unless the meat is something like meat loaf I cut my meat and most veggies with the knife and eat with the fork.


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

Some interesting observations, Lon. I'd like to know more about the NZ cultural characteristics.


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

Check cashing is another one that gets me. I have had Kiwi's wait two months before depositing a check that I wrote them. A Yank will deposit a check before the ink is dry.

The Tall Poppy Syndrome is alive and well in NZ but not the U.S.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_poppy_syndrome


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

Sounds like the defining characteristic is courtesy on the part of the Kiwis. I can't think of a nicer national character. Us Yanks could certainly improve in that department.


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

Lon give me an example of the Tall Poppy Syndrome Kiwi style.


----------



## merlin (May 13, 2015)

Lon said:


> Check cashing is another one that gets me. I have had Kiwi's wait two months before depositing a check that I wrote them. A Yank will deposit a check before the ink is dry.
> 
> The Tall Poppy Syndrome is alive and well in NZ but not the U.S.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_poppy_syndrome




I had never heard of the "Tall Poppy Syndrome" until you posted the link Lon, but I agree its the Brits mentality, or used to be, with travel and the mixing of cultures a lot of these differences are less obvious. As a child I got the impression we regarded Americans as boastful and full of themselves, I am not sure if it was envy or just our mentality towards being assertive and proud of our own achievements.

We often don't cash cheques in the UK for a while, though they are rarely used here now, but these days I would cash one straight away before I mislaid it.


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

Most New Zealanders are of Scotch, Irish, English backround and of course have the carry over characteristics of those cultures. My second wife's grand parents were from Scotland. I found Kiw's to be extremely polite and courteous and to avoid being called a "Tall Poppy", very humble.


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Lon give me an example of the Tall Poppy Syndrome Kiwi style.


 To avoid being called a Tall Poppy one must blend in and not stand out. I was going to wear a white golf shirt in a tournament and my son in law said I should change to a different color because white would make me stand out. In the game of BOWLS however, whites are OK, but not my red trousers.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Aussies and Kiwis are different but we do share some characteristics.
The tall poppy syndrome is one of them.

_*tall poppy*
A person who stands out from the crowd by being successful, rich, or             famous. It is often said that Australians have a tendency to cut *tall             poppies* down to size by denigrating them. This is known as             the *tall poppy syndrome*. First recorded 1902.
_

I remember way back when we were at school if someone was a bit full of themselves someone else would exclaim "Tickets please" to indicate that that they had tickets on themselves. It was a way of cutting them down to size.

_*tickets: have tickets on yourself*
Be conceited, have a high opinion of yourself—‘He’s             got tickets on himself if he thinks I’ll go out with him’.             The original meaning of ‘ticket’ is uncertain, but it may             refer to betting tickets (a person is so conceited that he backs himself),             to raffle tickets, to a high price tag (especially one on the outfit             of a mannequin in a shop window), or to prize ribbons awarded at an             agricultural show.

_Australians are not known for their politeness. On the contrary, we are "stirrers" and are known to insult each other as a sign of friendship.

_*Stirrer: someone who causes trouble
*__1. trouble-maker, especially one who is only stirring in jest; 2. activist, especially in a political context    _


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Speaking of tall poppies being cut down.

Johnny Depp is the latest victim in OZ.
Regardless of his fame, wealth, influence or sex appeal he is being taught a lesson in humility by our Minister for Agriculture.

Australian quarantine laws are very strict and there is tight control over any imports that could adversely affect our agriculture, livestock industries or natural environment. Johnny Depp attempted to side step these laws when he failed to declare his two pet Yorkshire terriers last month. He brought them into the country without the necessary paperwork and stay in quarantine.

Now he has 48 hours to remove them back to California or the dogs, which have been seized, with be put down.

I enjoy Depp's movies and I think that he is a unique talent, but I'm 100% behind Barnaby Joyce, even though I consider him to be a bit of a buffoon.
The rich and famous should not be treated more leniently than anyone else. Quarantine in Australia is strict for very good reasons.

I hope Pistol and Boo are soon on their way home to the US. They are but innocent extras in this melodrama.

http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/05/14/australia-entertainment-dogs-idINL3N0Y506F20150514


----------



## Cookie (May 13, 2015)

Interesting story, but short, IMO. There must be more to it than that. Just because he's rich and famous, doesn't necessarily mean he needs to be taught a lesson in humility. It could have been an honest mistake. That law seems very draconian to me, although it is reasonable that he needs the paperwork, but why not let him do the paperwork there in Aus. rather than threatening to kill the animals, which seems rather cruel. IMO.

It's interesting that the agricultural minister is taking such a personal interest to see that Depp is taught a lesson. Usually, government agencies let staff take care of these things. Apparently in another article, the minister is accused of grandstanding to deflect the real problem which is budget cuts that led to the the dogs slipping by.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-32732313

http://www.theguardian.com/film/aus...face-death-after-entering-australia-illegally


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

> It could have been an honest mistake



That's what everyone says as they attempt to smuggle in prohibited food and other plant and animal products through customs. If they are honest and declare them then there is no penalty. If Depp had been honest about what he was bringing in with him, i.e. two dogs, he would have been told that he could not bring his dogs in without the necessary papers and they would have been sent home until the correct permits etc were acquired. He would not have been fined or penalised in any way, just inconvenienced.

Johnny Depp is not unintelligent. The monkeys used in the film had to follow correct protocols for legal entry and Depp would have been aware of them. He assumed that the laws did not apply to him. How he got the dogs off the plane and through customs should be investigated because it is tantamount to smuggling. I seriously doubt that they were carried under his arms, or that they passed through in a carrier cage. More likely hidden in a couple of handbags.

We will see what he does next. The correct thing to do is to obey the law and send the dogs back where they came from and pay any fine that he cops. If he tries to stand his ground and the dogs are put down, then that in on his head, not on the Agriculture Minister because his job is to uphold the law, not to make exceptions for film stars or cute little dogs. It is possible that he might throw a major tantrum and refuse to finish filming, putting a major film in jeopardy but I hope not. I think he is too professional to do this.

This topic is about cultural differences and this is a stark illustration of one of these. Australia and Australians are very serious about quarantine. Tall poppies get no special favours when it come to quarantine risks.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Lon said:


> Cultural Differences
> It never ceased to get my attention when I observed the many cultural differences between Americans and New Zealanders. It's not that one is right and the other wrong, just different. The use of a knife & fork for example. We Yanks stab our food with a fork and will cut meat and veggies with a fork instead of a knife. I accidentally step on some ones foot and have them apologise to me. "SORRY"they say. No verbal acknowledgement of who won or lost a sports match be it golf, bowls, tennis etc. as well as the extremely quiet tone during these matches. No yelling or shouting, no high fives. We Yanks are a boisterous people after all.
> I deliberately wore a pair of bright red trousers to play Bowls. (I don't have the traditional whites). I don't mind being the TALL POPPY, after all I am 6' 4". I realize of course that I am allowed a bit of slack due to the fact that my wife was a Kiwi and I am American.



Europeans eat the same way.  You only see Americans using a fork to cut food that really requires a knife.  And cutting food then changing hands is uniquely American.  I think it was some sort of rebellion against anything British way back when.


----------



## merlin (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Europeans eat the same way.  You only see Americans using a fork to cut food that really requires a knife.  And cutting food then changing hands is uniquely American.  I think it was some sort of rebellion against anything British way back when.



Interestingly I started using a fork to cut up and eat some soft foods such as fish and soft meat many years ago, it seems natural to me. I don't do the switching you mentioned though. Maybe I need one of these http://is.gd/epOH6M


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

merlin said:


> Interestingly I started using a fork to cut up and eat some soft foods such as fish and soft meat many years ago, it seems natural to me. I don't do the switching you mentioned though. Maybe I need one of these http://is.gd/epOH6M



Most Americans will cut their food, put down the knife and switch the fork to the other hand.  Repeat.  I didn't realize this was inefficient since I grew up doing this, and started doing it the other way when I moved to the UK.  Occasionally I noticed people in the US doing it the UK way and we always called it the European way. My husband calls the US way silverware acrobatics.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2015)

Ever spoken before you put your brain in gear?  One evening I was dining along with two American airline pilots.  I made the observation that the KLM plane that I had arrived on, had an all female crew.  One of the pilots was not impressed and said that he wouldn't trust a woman to fly a plane.  Without thinking, I said that I wouldn't trust anyone who couldn't use a knife & fork. 
Oops!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Ever spoken before you put your brain in gear?  One evening I was dining along with two American airline pilots.  I made the observation that the KLM plane that I had arrived on, had an all female crew.  One of the pilots was not impressed and said that he wouldn't trust a woman to fly a plane.  Without thinking, I said that I wouldn't trust anyone who couldn't use a knife & fork.
> Oops!



Oops is right!


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Capt. Lightning, re the sexist pilot, your remark was far more restrained than mine would have been.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

DW, I see your point, however, I saw that many Australians felt very bad when the Indonesian government executed the drug smugglers, yet isn't this situation somewhat similar, death penalty for smuggling, but in this case its the dogs that are threatened to be executed?  Smuggling dogs=smuggling drugs?


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

That's stretching it a bit Cookie. 

Depp has the option of removing the dogs quickly from Australia and he certainly can afford to do so.
They have already been taken to the poodle parlour so quarantine is now pointless.
If he refuses the dogs will be seized and put down. 
Their bodies will be incinerated because that is how all prohibited biohazardous material is disposed of when it is intercepted at the border.
What happens in Canada? If I tried to smuggle in a lizard in my handbag, how would I get on and what would happen to the lizard?

Depp is not under arrest and will only face a fine for his actions in bringing the dogs in without proper certification and quarantine period.

Lots of people are assuming that a celebrity's pet would be totally free of disease and parasites but that ain't necessarily so.
I have heard that Depp's own personal hygiene is somewhat lacking. 
Why would we assume that his dogs haven't picked up some worms etc that we don't yet have in this country?
That's why correct paperwork is required before entry to Australia.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

*Use one of two methods when using the fork and knife** 

American Style:* Knife in right hand, fork in left hand holding food. After a few bite-sized pieces of food are cut, place knife on edge of plate with     blades facing in. Eat food by switching fork to right hand (unless you are left handed). A left hand, arm or elbow on the table is bad manners.

*Continental/European Style:* Knife in right hand, fork in left hand. Eat food with fork still in     left hand. The difference is that you don't switch hands-you eat with your fork in your     left hand, with the prongs curving downward. Both utensils are kept in your hands with the tines pointed down         throughout the entire eating process. If you take a drink, you do not         just put your knife down, you put both utensils down into the resting         position: cross the fork over the knife.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Menu/DiningEtiquetteGuide.htm


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

I agree, DW, but does the punishment really fit the crime?  I'm just pointing out that I think that Depp is being punished for being rich, cutting down the tall poppy so to speak, judging from the attitude of the minister and his glee at 'catching' Depp out. 

Also, it seems ridiculous to me that they would not allow someone (rich or poor) to fulfill the obligation of having the pet's certification done on Oz soil since that's where they already are. Seems like they just want to use Depp as an example. Killing the little pet dogs seems barbaric to say the least. I'm for Depp, and I give a big huge thumbs down to the minister.  

In Canada, I'm not sure what they do with seized pets, I doubt very much that they would kill them, as there would be a huge public outcry and the government would be severely criticized. In fact our customs officials are very competent and would check for the paperwork, so this situation is unlikely to arise. I would say the customs officials in Oz are at fault here for not checking the paperwork and allowing this to happen.  They are embarrassed and focusing on Depp, to save face, because in fact they do look pretty incompetent. There is no account given that that Depp actually sneaked them in, it could be a complete fabrication on the part of the minister to save his own behind.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Killing a few pets is insignificant against the prospect of destroying whole herds of cattle or uprooting and burning whole apple orchards. By happy accident of geography Australia and New Zealand have been free of disease problems that plague the rest of the world. We have disease free bees when hives are dying elsewhere, our feral camels are imported into the Middle East because they are much healthier than the local ones, we have no mad cow and no foot and mouth. We have escaped a lot of plant diseases too so don't ever try to smuggle a piece of fruit through customs. The big one is that we have never had rabies here but if it should get into the native and feral animal populations we would never get rid of it again. 

Mistakes have been made in the past and we now have a feral animal problem from the English bringing their rabbits, foxes, sparrows and farm animals and allowing them to escape. Pests such as the cane toads have been unwisely introduced and are causing devastation to our wildlife.

With all this in mind, it is the Minister for Agriculture's job to uphold our quarantine laws. He's a bit of a buffoon, I grant you, but on this occasion he is correct.
The punishment is a fine and confiscation of property. That the property is alive is immaterial. Johnny Depp is actually receiving kid gloves treatment by being allowed to ship his pets back home. Most people are not so lucky.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Horrible! Believe me, I'll never go there and wouldn't ever dream of smuggling anything ever. 

I believe Australia has/did have a feral cat problem and I think I had some personal experience with it.  We lived outside of Adelaide on a farm when I was a small child in the early 50s and there was a colony of feral cats, one of which I adopted. Then they were just regular sized cats.  I don't know what happened to them, but not long ago I saw a documentary about the huge feral cats of S. Australia and how they were causing a lot of damage. I thought that my little feral pet cat might be the ancestor of the now huge ones.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> *Use one of two methods when using the fork and knife**
> 
> American Style:* Knife in right hand, fork in left hand holding food. After a few bite-sized pieces of food are cut, place knife on edge of plate with     blades facing in. Eat food by switching fork to right hand (unless you are left handed). A left hand, arm or elbow on the table is bad manners.
> 
> ...



Forget it, I'm getting sick of all the rules, I've eating the American way, now only to find out others think my way of eating makes me some kind of Boob.  LOL  

For now on wherever I go out out to dine, I'm eating this way


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Cookie, fortunately our feral cats, dogs, horses, donkeys, goats, camels and water buffalo are all free of the nastier diseases but if someone imports something like foot and mouth or rabies and it enters the wild populations then our primary industries would be devastated. Ditto with plant diseases but these are easier to eradicate by crop destruction.


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Oh my. I am screwed. This left hander will never remember to only use her 'clean' right hand to eat with her fingers. Ok, I will have to hire a hunk to feed me....sigh.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

There's always chopsticks.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

I failed miserably on the chopsticks, that's completely out for me.  I might have to just go mouth to plate at this point.  See ma, no hands.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh my. I am screwed. This left hander will never remember to only use her 'clean' right hand to eat with her fingers. Ok, I will have to hire a hunk to feed me....sigh.



Ah, it doesn't matter here, we have lots of hot running water and soap! But hiring a cute hunk for dining duties would be OK.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh my. I am screwed. This left hander will never remember to only use her 'clean' right hand to eat with her fingers. Ok, I will have to hire a hunk to feed me....sigh.



I do like the image, hmmmm



Cookie said:


> Ah, it doesn't matter here, we have lots of hot running water and soap! But hiring a cute hunk for dining duties would be OK.



Ditto except for the  hiring part, he needs to be willing and ready and free of charge.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Agree April, and he can have a bite or two LOL


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

A bite or two of what Cookie? Hmmmm.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Ummm, desert maybe?


----------



## oakapple (May 14, 2015)

Depp brought the dogs in with him on his private plane, maybe to a small airfield.Hope he takes them home to France.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

I've seen people here eating sandwiches and burgers on a bun using a knife and fork.  There is a reason why the stuff is on bread!  Duh.  The funniest was at the airport in Newark when dh and I stopped on a layover for a bagel with fillings.  The only utensils were plastic, so dh was trying to cut and eat a thick breakfast bagel using a plastic knife and fork.  He refused to pick it up, said his mouth wasn't wide enough.  His joke is that Americans have jaws that unhinge like snakes so they can insert thick sandwiches and burgers.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Depp brought the dogs in with him on his private plane, maybe to a small airfield.Hope he takes them home to France.



I do too. I think it's a big PR mistake for the OZ minister to treat him that way, a turn off, no matter what the rationale.  The Australian government is pretty right wing, so naturally they're going to stick to their guns when it comes to enforcing their laws, no matter what. Whoever supports the minister, obviously voted for that government. 

Plus  they don't have animal  rights down under, from what I understand.  I doubt if they will hurt the  dogs, but they do look very bad.

Depp doesn't have to do his movie there, he certainly doesn't need the money, he could just leave with his dogs and never come back. There are many other places with water. So the Ozzis lose, IMO.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've seen people here eating sandwiches and burgers on a bun using a knife and fork.  There is a reason why the stuff is on bread!  Duh.  The funniest was at the airport in Newark when dh and I stopped on a layover for a bagel with fillings.  The only utensils were plastic, so dh was trying to cut and eat a thick breakfast bagel using a plastic knife and fork.  He refused to pick it up, said his mouth wasn't wide enough.  His joke is that Americans have jaws that unhinge like snakes so they can insert thick sandwiches and burgers.



He may not be totally mistaken.  Eating with the hands does require clean paws, unless the food is in a paper wrapper, so it would be more sanitary, but eating a burger or bagel with knife and fork is pretty funny.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Cookie said:


> He may not be totally mistaken.  Eating with the hands does require clean paws, unless the food is in a paper wrapper, so it would be more sanitary, but eating a burger or bagel with knife and fork is pretty funny.



Especially with a plastic knife!


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

I am eating a vegi burger right now...with my hands.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

*More on Australia's threat to kill Johnny Depp's dogs *

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-32733369


----------



## AZ Jim (May 14, 2015)

I eat any damn way I feel like eating!!  I know, bad attitude...


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I eat any damn way I feel like eating!!  I know, bad attitude...



Not really, when I grow up, I want to be more like you.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

I'm eating my apple with my feet right now, while standing on my head... because that's the damn way I feel like eating, damn it! LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (May 14, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I'm eating my apple with my feet right now, while standing on my head... because that's the damn way I feel like eating, damn it! LOL



More power to ya though that particular method might be bad for digestion.


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

God, you guys. I am the only normal one here, and that it just too scary. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

yes, yes, normal, for sure


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Cookie, you doubt me? I'm crushed. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

no doubt you are very very normal  LOL


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2015)

Is this gorgeous hunk going to clear the table and wash the dishes after he gets through feeding you?  In that case, go for it, girl!


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Cookie, HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

Jujube this hunk is going to be my slave! Lol


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I do too. I think it's a big PR mistake for the OZ minister to treat him that way, a turn off, no matter what the rationale.  The Australian government is pretty right wing, so naturally they're going to stick to their guns when it comes to enforcing their laws, no matter what. Whoever supports the minister, obviously voted for that government.
> 
> Plus  they don't have animal  rights down under, from what I understand.  I doubt if they will hurt the  dogs, but they do look very bad.
> 
> Depp doesn't have to do his movie there, he certainly doesn't need the money, he could just leave with his dogs and never come back. There are many other places with water. So the Ozzis lose, IMO.



You're on the wrong tack here, Cookie. Yes, our government is right wing and I support the minister on this one but I did not, would not vote for this government. I can't wait to see the back of them.

Yes, we do have animals rights down here and strong laws to protect them and punish people who are cruel to them but animals lives are not sacrosanct in the same way that humans are.

Finally, we are aware that Johnny Depp may never want to make another Pirates movie down here but what we would lose from that is nothing compared to losing our reputation as a source of disease free and clean food for the rest of the world to import. It took a very long time for our beef industry to recover to recover from a scandal caused by an unscrupulous exporter who adulterated the beef with horse meat that was exported to America. We couldn't sell beef to China or Japan for a long time after that. 

It would appear that Pistol and Boo Boo are due to fly back to California later today but there is a shadow over their reception there. If they left the country without the correct paperwork, they may not be allowed back in. Pistol and Boo Boo could become the first stateless dogs in history, doomed to endlessly sail around the world in a pirate boat without ever being allowed to set paws on land.

I'm joking of course because I'm sure the Americans will receive the dogs back again.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-...epps-dogs-could-be-rendered-stateless/6471382
http://www.9news.com.au/entertainme...to-leave-australia-to-save-pets-pistol-and-bo


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Thanks, DW, for giving us your take on this and I do understand your concerns, and I for one have learned about the extremely strict rules Australia has for traveling with pets; apparently it takes about 7 months of preparation. I'm pretty sure the dogs will be allowed back into the US and I'm sure the Depp's will breathe a big sigh of relief on returning home. Sorry, but I can't have a huge amount of sympathy for your beef industry either, not being a meat eater, but I understand your concerns.

I think this whole drama has stirred up people's emotions, and I see there's been a lot of media coverage too, especially in light of the manner and choice of words of the minister. It might even have a negative effect on the film industry, who knows. But we survived and the dogs survived thank goodness, and it seems to have a good Hollywood ending. 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/video/2015/may/15/johnny-depp-dogs-kyle-sandilands-barnaby-joyce-audio


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2015)

Brings to mind the story of the American soldier during WWII who was traveling across England by train.  Exhausted, he went from car to car, looking for an empty seat until he found a compartment that had a seat with only a small dog sitting in it.  He asked the Grande Dame sitting next to the dog if she could hold her dog on her lap or place it on the floor so that he could sit.

"Certainly not!" huffed the lady.  "My precious Fifi must have her own seat!  The nerve of you!"

Again, he pleaded with her to allow him to sit in the seat.

"You uncouth barbarian!" she cried. "Do you actually expect me to put my precious little Fifi on the filthy floor?  You should have not even been allowed on the train!"

Without another word, the soldier picked up the dog and tossed it out the window.

The gentleman sitting across the compartment lowered his newspaper, looked at the soldier and said, "You Yanks! You do everything wrong.  You drive on the wrong side of the road, you hold your utensils with the wrong hand, you don't speak the Queen's English and now you've thrown the wrong bitch out the window!"

Badda boom.....


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

:lol::lol: Ha ha ha ha  good one jujube!


----------



## Warrigal (May 18, 2015)

Last words go to the comedian John Oliver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucA2VM4ghw0&feature=youtu.be


----------

